# Hello



## bigguy (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey how is everyone today. I thought I would drop in and say hey. 8)


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## bigguy (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you very much its nice to be here. Is this a new forum ? or has it been up awhile ? Just wondering cause I have been searchin abit to find apl ace I could ask a couple questions. I went to google today and you guys popped up. thats cool 8)


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I personally have been a member for over a year now - as I understand it has been up and running for quite a while


----------



## bigguy (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats great it looks like a very nice site


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi! Welcome to our little corner of the internet. 

We're a friendly and helpful bunch around here, so ask away.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard, this is definitely a nice forum and we have many knowledgeable members, so feel free to ask for any help :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't what's with Google....if you search on "cat forums", Cat Forum is at the top of the list. If you search on "cat forum", it's nowhere to be found (at least the first three pages of hits) ... can't figure that one out. :? 

Anyway, welcome to the *Cat Forum*, bigguy!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I think I will. I have a site of my own so I`m not sure exactly how much I`ll be here. but I will update you on my cats progress and see if I can find any helpful hints and tips from your board.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, bigguy! Welcome to the Cat Forum. This forum started in Oct. of 2002. We're well established. I believe the new posts daily number about 1,000, and we have some very knowledgable members. Jump in and post!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## bigguy (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you very much BoscosMum, nice be be here


----------

